# FBB?



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Has anyone heard from FarmBoy Bill lately? I kinda miss him stirring things up around here. I do hope he is okay.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Just in case you have not seen this thread (and another one... I will try to find it)...

https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/t...ut-guess-what-he-is-most-likely-up-to.566155/


.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I found it! This thread was made by someone for FBB:

https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/cost-effective-heating.566307/


.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

I am concerned, he has taken breaks before but this seems like a long time. Someone, his daughter maybe posted for him in a question on HQ, wish that person would come here and update us on Bill.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Even in his absence, Bill seems to stir things up....

geo


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

nehimama said:


> Has anyone heard from FarmBoy Bill lately? I kinda miss him stirring things up around here. I do hope he is okay.


I haven't heard anything from him...or about him lately... But I could stir up a bit of trouble if need be...


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Hopefully if it’s a money issue why he isn’t on here, he knows that libraries allow free use of computers so he could check in.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Using the library's computers is free but not always easy.

Some time ago, I had major computer problems and because of financial constraints, it was months before I could get in here or anywhere on internet. The library was not exactly around the corner and was _always_ full of teens hogging the few computers they had. After enough times of hit and miss with a turn at the computer, I gave up. (You have to sign in and wait your turn, and it was always a long wait. Fugget about dat.)


.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Echoesechos said:


> Hopefully if it’s a money issue why he isn’t on here, he knows that libraries allow free use of computers so he could check in.


I am sure that he is aware of free use at library PCs but I also recall that he kept his password entry only to his own PC and sometimes his daughter's to upload pictures and such.

Since Bill said for us not to worry about him and I have known others who drop their cable and internet for months to save a few hundred bucks, I will respect his request.

Over the last few years I know of 20 or so folks who due to budget constraints had to not only drop their internet service , also their paid television and cellular phones, keeping their old cell phone without SIM card as a 911 only phone.

The two I asked how they lived without a home phone, one said his mother and father take messages for he and his wife and as his parents live only five miles or so away, he or his wife simply stop by on their way home from work to collect messages and make any required return calls.

The other guy I know who cut out all of it to save money uses his in laws for the same help but they use their old CB radios as a in family party line until they can afford phones again.

Since he is within 15 miles of me and knows that I still have both base and mobile sideband CB radios for tornado aftermath situations and such, when he told me they had to shut off all their new technology services until his wife gets re-employed, he told me which CB sideband channel and handle he is using so I can give him a call before driving to his place if I need to get in touch with him.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> But I could stir up a bit of trouble if need be...


I wish you would! Judging by the "likes" your post got, I am not alone... so go'head. Double dawg dare ya.


.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Wait...what am I saying? This dude probably has more knives than all of us combined.


.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL, the Kid MAKES knives, not uses them. He's a lover, not a troublemaker.

I'd like to know what's up with Farmboy myself. He's an irascible old coot, but one cannot help liking him. Been at least three years since I've seen him, and from what I read he's been over some rocky road in the interim.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Last time he went missing, I sent the law to check on him. This time he said not to before he left. 
So I won't.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

CajunSunshine said:


> Wait...what am I saying? This dude probably has more knives than all of us combined.
> 
> 
> .


More than likely to be true..lol


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Oxankle said:


> LOL, the Kid MAKES knives, not uses them. He's a lover, not a troublemaker.
> 
> I'd like to know what's up with Farmboy myself. He's an irascible old coot, but one cannot help liking him. Been at least three years since I've seen him, and from what I read he's been over some rocky road in the interim.


I've made a few knives I reckon....and have put many to good use,as a working man's tool..But you're right... I do my best to avoid being a real trouble maker. As an Old School Paratrooper I'm both a " Lover and a Fighter."..and yes ladies I am still single


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, yer prayers and screams have been answered. First day back online.
As to news.
Everythings bout the same. X is getting booted as shes to well to be on hospice despite her obese condition. We applied for a grant which we hope is free and not a loan near a year ago. I reminded her a month ago as to what had happened with it. She called and they said to send in statements of what needed doing TO THE HOUSE. Weve had a electrician out, and hope to get another. A carpenter is supposed to come out tomorrow and another Thurs. Will get a couple plumbers estimates, a couple roofers, and a couple heating and air estimates to put back the furnace and AC that once was here.
Hoping to get a carport/garage/tool shed also, but sincerely doubt it. One electrician said $3Gs. 2yrs ago I had a heating and air guy out to lookl to replacing the furnace and he said $2Gs. That's 5Gs, without counting plumbers/roofers estimates.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Welcome back Bill.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Tanks. Hope U bean doin well.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

FarmboyBill said:


> Tanks. Hope U bean doin well.


I'm well.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

YAY!! You're back!! Well, as you can see, you've been missed around here! 


.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

took long enough. I was starting to get worried.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Glad to see you Bill! Grants are *usually* always free, but may have a "hook" (stipulation) of some sort in them. In the case for house repairs, *may* require that you stay in the house for a set amount of time, and if you move out, must repay the grant. Not a bad deal overall.

Mon


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Glad you are back, Bill.
Ox


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

Glad to see you back Bill, hope you get everything figured out with your house.


----------



## whistech (Sep 11, 2014)

Glad to see you back Bill, I have missed your postings.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

YAY!!!! You're back!!! It's been dead as a door nail here!  I hope that the grants work out. I know that sometimes Habitat For Humanity will give grants for fixing your roof etc. but you have to live there another 5 years or pay it back when you sell. I'm glad that you ex is better. Did she lose any weight in Hospice? Will she get helpers to come out to the house?


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I sure hope the grant works out. Especially as we all are coming into winter. Is the ex moving in now? Company as winter rolls in will be nice.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Bill.
Welcome back to the brain pain at one time or another in everyone's life that is called cyberspace.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Welcome back, Bill. Glad you got the corn crop in and shucked before the holidays begin.

geo


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Welcome back!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

#1 e hes getting much better, but still occasionally has flareups. Her blood suger was low today. Drank a cup of grape juice.
#2 no she wont be moving back till hopfully, she says, after her birthday in June. She wants to get on Medicare. She says that when she does, they wont take her money even if she has to go back to the hospital.
#3 I didn't plant any corn, or anything else cept sweet taters, peppers and maters.
#4 She insists she has lost a lot of weight. Who knows.
I have brought her a rocking chair so that she can exercise her legs, knees and ankles. They have a pt class there, but so far they havnt let her join it.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Well, then maybe she has lost some weight.

Diabetics needs less insulin when they lose weight, because the insulin does not need to cover as much ground, if that makes sense. So for example if they gave her enough insulin for her when she weighed 400 pounds, but now she only weighs 350, she could easily have low blood sugar.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I took an old wood rocking chair to her yesterday. Had to build a rest for her feet as she said she couldn't touch the floor while setting in it. Im hoping it will strengthen her ankles, knees and the muscles in her thighs.

Got an estimate today from a heating and AC firm.
5 ton Revolve Gas Mobile Home Furnace
5 Ton Revolve Coil
5 ton Revolve 14 seer Condensing Unit
Digital Thermostat.

Warrenty Mfg carries 5yr parts and compressor Form carries 1 year labor

Does NOT include electrical and plumbing

$6250

OUCH


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

Bill, do you have any heat at all other than milk house heaters or space heaters?


----------



## BostonLesley (Nov 14, 2017)

FarmboyBill said:


> I took an old wood rocking chair to her yesterday. Had to build a rest for her feet as she said she couldn't touch the floor while setting in it. Im hoping it will strengthen her ankles, knees and the muscles in her thighs.
> 
> Got an estimate today from a heating and AC firm.
> 5 ton Revolve Gas Mobile Home Furnace
> ...


Did you know that the USDA gives loans for essential home repairs ? You might wish to visit the nearest USDA office...They arrange for HVAC loans payable at LOW LOW rates over 25-30 years...i.e. 6 K loan paid back at less than $40/month.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Good to see you Bill!

Have you checked with groups like habitat for humanity? There is often a waiting list but they can help a lot and work with you based on your income.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Nope. Only heat ive got is the portable heaters. There what ive used last winter, and will use this winter. Got by fine then, will do s now.
Nope, havnt checked into HfH. Ive been there in Tulsa. What do they do?
USDA loans. How old do you think I would be by the time I got it paid off, assuming I lived that long. At a 40yr note, Id be 110


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Latest thing is.....after you're dead, they don't make you pay!! And, nobody has complained about it, yet!! 

Surely you didn't think you were going to take it with you, didja??


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Habitat for humanity helps people with lower income become homeowners(or fix a home in poor condition) by giving a combination loan/gift that the home owner earns by working with them to build/fix the home investing 'sweat equity' in their own home. Our local group helped renovate a disabled man's bathroom and built him a shed since he had a bit of a hoarding problem. Another man got their help, but couldn't always pay the loan due and would work for them on other projects to 'pay his bills'. Often local hardware stores, businesses, and construction companies donate to support the cause.

I think this is the one in your area
https://www.tulsahabitat.org/


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> .....
> Warrenty Mfg carries 5yr parts and compressor Form carries 1 year labor
> 
> Does NOT include electrical and plumbing
> ...


Bill, I had new furnace, ac, and water heater installed a few years ago, total price was about 9K and change. It was a first install for the ac, and cost included any electric/plumbing needed. I did have a higher SEER rating installed. And that was all to take care of 745 square foot house....yours is larger.

So, price seems *about* right. You might get a couple more bids from a couple more heating/cooling businesses, try to deal to get a higher SEER rating (higher SEER better monthly savings) and lower price.

Mon


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Bill: I just had a new heating and A/c unit put in this little three bedroom cabin. Total cost, including outside and inside units, was under five grand. Get some more estimates. All units now run at least 14 seer, but it does not pay off to insist on the top--about 19 seer. If you get a heat pump unit your costs of operation will be a lot less, winter and summer.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

How about a ductless, mini-spit system? Bill could do some of the installation himself to help bring cost down.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Chuck, this house is 28 X 72. Its got 5 bedrooms, 2 baths, 2 living rooms. Its HUGE

Whats a mini spit system?? lol


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

FarmboyBill said:


> Whats a mini spit system?? lol


The ac unit is split into 2 parts. The condenser is outside and probably a heat pump. The air handling unit is mounted inside in one of the rooms to be heated/cooled. A line set connects condenser to air handler not a duct, so it doesn't require ducts to be installed if you don't already have them.

You can have multiple air handlers (I think up to 5). Think of it like window ac's. How many window ac's would it take to cool your house? That gives you an idea of how many air handlers you need. 

They are much more efficient than duct systems and each air handler is controlled individually, so you only heat/cool individual rooms at whatever temperature you want.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I have got a duct system. Don't know what kind of shape it is in. 4 window units would be more than enough.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

What is a (line set)
While im asking, What is a coil.
What is a seer


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Google is your friend! SEER is an energy rating, higher number more energy efficient, lower cost to run, but usually costs more to begin with because it's a "better" machine. 

Frankly, if it were me, and a place of that size, I'd go for window units *correct size for the room they're in*, and a furnace. I believe you said that some of the wiring had been torn out (somewhere) and that can *VERY* well be your biggest expense.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

The furnace was torn out mostly, but apparently the wiring is OK. As for the AC one guy said 2 wires had to be replaced, guy today didn't say anything about them.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> USDA loans. How old do you think I would be by the time I got it paid off, assuming I lived that long. At a 40yr note, Id be 110


I’ve heard having something to look forward to helps you live longer, that last payment might be just the thing!

Personally I hope to be shot by the jealous husbands of 23 year old triplets on my 113th birthday.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I hope its not while your on your way to see them LOL


----------

